# Clean a Gaggia Coffee



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

From the different posts on here I am trying to determine which cleaning method/product I should be using for my machine. It is a Gaggia Coffee without a solenoid so I am unsure whether this should be backflushed or not.

Should I be just using a descaler or the whole works?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, the gaggia baby descaler is formulated for their boilers, regular descaling 4-6 weeks depending on water hardness should be all you need. back flushing may cause trouble with your coupling valve. good luck


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Don't backflush, but remove the showerscreen, run the Gaggia descaler through (it works well on a classic), and make sure you use a warm, wet long bristled brush to clean around the gasket too.

Rinse well, Replace showerscreen and pull a shot (and discard)

Alternatively,

You can put machine cleaner in the portafilter and let it froth with the hot water and make contact with the grouphead, but dont lock it in when using a blind basket, just lead the foamy head expand and get flushed about.

Rinse well and wipe down with a damp cloth.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the information.


----------

